# Barbour Durham/Moorland Questions



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Gents,

Just bought a Heavyweight Barbour Cowen Commando and I think it's going back. Thought I would like the extra pockets and stuff but it's just too busy and also seems to be slim fitting, which defeated my purpose of being able to wear it over a sport coat. 

I know how the Beaufort/Moorland fits and that is probably the direction I will end up going, but my question is, does anyone own the Durham and what are your thoughts between it and the Beaufort or Moorland? Also, I know someone on here bought the Ducks Unlimited version of the Moorland with the leather trim, if your reading how do you like it? Also, I'm 5'3" so a bedale might actually work fine for me with a coat but I think the wind cuffs would get in the way.

Yes, I know the Beaufort/Bedale has been discussed much on here, but there is no discussion of the Durham.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

The Durham is slightly longer than the Beaufort. It's also ugly as hell while lacking many of the features that make the Beaufort so great (like the game pocket).


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Not to derail, but what does everyone stash back there? I think I put a newspaper in it one day on the way to the office and that was the sole use of the game pocket.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

You can't beat the Border for wearing over a sport coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have the Durham and like it very much. I'm not sure I'd wear it (or any other Barbour, for that matter) over a suit, but I think it would work well from a functional standpoint, and lots of folks do such things. The built-in hood is a huge plus. The Durham is a go-to jacket when rain is a maybe-it-will-maybe-it-won't proposition, and it'll keep you bone dry in a downpour. Unless you're going pheasant hunting (with reasonable prospects for success), it has plenty of pockets, in my judgment. In terms of weight, it's MUCH lighter than my Beaufort. Really, I don't think the two jackets are comparable in any respect, save for common manufacturer. The Durham competes more with Gore-Tex rain jacket/shells, I think. Gore-Tex is much lighter and probably more practical, but, if practicality was everything, you wouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> You can't beat the Border for wearing over a sport coat.


Boatshoe, not sure how tall you are, but I'm 5'3" so a Beaufort fits me like a Border on someone of average height. Hell, I'm so short a Bedale would probably cover my sport coat.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

chacend said:


> Boatshoe, not sure how tall you are, but I'm 5'3" so a Beaufort fits me like a Border on someone of average height. Hell, I'm so short a Bedale would probably cover my sport coat.


In that case, the Beaufort sounds fine. I'm 6'3" so the Beaufort is almost too short even when I'm not wearing a jacket underneath.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> Gents,
> 
> Just bought a Heavyweight Barbour Cowen Commando and I think it's going back. Thought I would like the extra pockets and stuff but it's just too busy and also seems to be slim fitting, which defeated my purpose of being able to wear it over a sport coat.


Shame you didn't ask here before buying as many of us could have told you what you've now discovered.

As 5´3" the Beaufort would be perfect on you. The Durham, as someone else said, just looks ugly with the hood and the double shoulder yoke. because what often isn't obvious until you've held a Durham or tried one on is that it is actually just an anorak/rain jacket in that it is much thinner and lighter than a Beaufort or Bedale. And of course another minus point is that is doesn't really look like a Barbour. If that is, the classic look and panache of the Bedale/Beaufort is important to you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am one who bought the Ducks Unlimited Edition of the Moorland jacket (system), from Aaron's of Eastham. The come comes with the quilted vest liner and a detachable hood, all for a sale price of $289...a fantastic value in my book! The waxed fabric seems a bit heavier than that used in the Beaufort but, not so much so that I was not able to pass my old jacket on to a new home, to make room in the closet for the Moorland(). I have been very pleased with the jacket so far. It has literally been my "go to" jacket this winter!

For the poster who asked who had used the game pocket on their Barbour's, I have used the one in my previous jacket, for of all things, game!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> For the poster who asked who had used the game pocket on their Barbour's, I have used the one in my previous jacket, for of all things, game!


Good god man, what a snob you are, actually uising the game pocket! :icon_smile_wink:
That would never do out on the estate. Of course only someone from the aspiring bourgeois middle classes would actually do the snobbish thing and use the game pocket for...game! :icon_smile_wink:

Now where's me shootin' stick? And where the hell is Edwards with my port? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
ROFALOL! Egads! Methinks I must be a member of the dreaded Bourgeoisie "lower classes" eek, for while I do indeed have a "shootin stick", what the hell is an "Edwards"? Alas, I must not have one! 

Thanks for the, mornings best chuckle.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ROFALOL! Egads! Methinks I must be a member of the dreaded Bourgeoisie "lower classes" eek, for while I do indeed have a "shootin stick", what the hell is an "Edwards"? Alas, I must not have one!
> 
> Thanks for the, mornings best chuckle.


Edwards is my man, don't ya know! Valet, batman, driver. Full name Richard Edwards, Sgt RM retd! We saw active service together in Korea, the Malay Peninsula and Suez :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Earl,

I see your location is currently Sweden, I'll be living in your part of the world (Copenhagen, Denmark) for the next few years. How is the Beaufort as an outer layer up their or shoudl I go with the heavier weight Moorland? Same design just different weights.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

IMO, if this is your first Barbour, I would encourage you to go with either an original Beaufort or Bedale. Either one of those should work well for you. I am 5'7", and find myself reaching for my Bedale more often than not (I have two Beauforts, as well). It is just easier to slip on and off for short car trips, etc. At your height, you probably could wear a Bedale over a sport coat.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> Earl,
> 
> I see your location is currently Sweden, I'll be living in your part of the world (Copenhagen, Denmark) for the next few years. How is the Beaufort as an outer layer up their or shoudl I go with the heavier weight Moorland? Same design just different weights.


For starters Copenhagen should be compared with England & Scotland not Sweden, because it is very humid and on the same latitudes. By car, to give you an idea, I'm about 10 hours north of Copenhagen. Copenhagen is on about the same latitude as Newcastle.

Where I am is roughly on the same latitude as the Shetlands...cold,northern climes! :icon_smile:

So padded jackets are much more of a necessity where I am. For example, in winter up here an unpadded Bedale or Beaufort just isn't enough, they get put away for the season, and I go over to my parka,my sheepskin, my winter wax jacket which is a padded J Blackledge, and my collection of police & military winter coats.

I've been to Copenhagen several times, and it's just like being in London most of the year.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ I'm in Chicago, where it's not exactly warm (we've had plenty of sub-zero windchills in the last few months). I think that a Barbour coat over a fleece pullover (e.g. Patagonia snap-T) is a pretty warm combination.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Bought the Beaufort in Sage (original not Sylkoil). My jacket size is a 44S and I bought a 42 Beaufort. Fits great over a shirt or sweater and fits decent (little snug) over a sport coat. Didn't get the 44 because it just looked too big. Think I might pick up a Bedale as well if I find a good deal because I really like the length as a quick grab and go jacket.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm afraid if I get the Bedale, it'll be like cheating on my Beaufort. What if I like it better? Who will win when it rains?

Also, love the Commando, but wouldn't feel right unless I had a sten gun mowing down baddies in a volcano somewhere.

As an aside, I've noticed a trend of people sizing down their Beauforts, which makes them look trim and stylish, but a little alien to me. A Beaufort needs to be able to accommodate a liner and a heavy sweater. I wore mine with my Norwegian, and it was heavenly comfort against all the cold.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Pink and Green, your post mirrors my thoughts exactly! I guess that may be why I passed my old Barbour on, when I picked up the Moorland(?). I think I miss it!  :crazy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> My jacket size is a 44S and I bought a 42 Beaufort.


 I don't understand your reasxoning here. Why buy a coat smaller than your usual blazer size? Most people do the opposite.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

P&G and Earl of O,

Even with the size down, I will have no problem fitting the liner and a heavy sweater. It also fits over a sport coat, the only issue is around the neck/collar. The reason i didn't go with a 44 was it looked like I had giant shoulder blades coming out my back. Definitely wasn't going for a trim look as the Beaufort's tent like shape makes that impossibel.


----------

